# Saturday the 9th, Sandusky car show.



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2017)

The population was 2,679 at the 2010 census. A farming comuinty, suger beets and soy beans are the top crops, there is also a Beet depot there and will soon be doing a booming bussiness taking in loads of beets from farmers. It is knowen as being part of the thumb region and also the blue water region.

Our Buick won the Doris Schults trophy as the best 1985 and older most orginal car. Has never been repainted and have never had any engine modifications done to it.
Dois was a lady who drove a 1986 Buick Riveria to this show every year and was 85 when she attended her last show before she passed away. She was well beloved by the people who put the show on 2 times a year.

Very nicely done 55 Ford PU inside and out.










50 GMC PU.






1930 Ford PU best in class winner and Best in show car owners voting.






89 Dodge PU nice kept.






53 Ford PU with spider motief, note the side rails and webs in each corner of thre til gate.





A quick Plymouth.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2017)

66 Chevy II 






86 Buick Regal, had Grand National badges on the front fenders and the GN logo hood blanket but I really think it was just a plain T type Regal as it also had that badge on the rear quarters.





Very nicely kept Plymouth.





Beautiful 77 Chrysler 300, a best in class winner.





This Road Runner came just as trophy winners were going to be announced.







Normally I do not take pictures of vetted. But this ones owner was a really nice fellow despite my picking on him. I thought he was useing tire black on his tires tread and told him I had never seen any one do that, must want a trophy bad.





49 GMC PU.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2017)

A streed rod I liked because it had some well though out tail turn signal lights mostly. It was still under construction.









This 34 Plymouth street rod really did impress, soi much so I didn't get a picture of the nicely made up 426 Hemi but did get the interior and the molded in out side rear view mirrors and the digital entry system sans out side door handles.













Trophy winner and a for sale Chevy PU.






This Ford was also a class trophy winner, Note it still has the oil bath air cleaner.





Famly owned since new 79 Ford PU, second place winner.





Pontiac Grand Prix NON stock.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2017)

This Pontiac Catalina was not part of the show. I just spotted it across the street and I thought it fit the stores sign to a T.





Our Buick a 1985 Buick LaSabre Limited Collectors Edition. Needs a paint job bad because thr paint on it is dead and will not shine. The engine is also totaly stock 307 CID olsmobile in a dirty state.














 Al


----------



## deerehunter (Sep 20, 2017)

You were just a few minutes from my house at this show.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2017)

Clifford is not to far from Sandusky? For some reason I thought it was closer to Brown city.

 Al


----------



## deerehunter (Sep 22, 2017)

About the same distance from each


----------

